# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital humans, Digital Domain, Playa Vista, Los Angeles, California

## Airicist

Developer - Digital Domain

digitaldomain.com/digital-humans

Senior Director of Software R&D - Doug Roble

Director Digital Human Group - Darren Hendler

----------


## Airicist

Crafting the ultimate digital human for virtual production | Unreal Engine

Dec 12, 2018




> Can tomorrow’s real-time digital humans reach a level of realism that’s indistinguishable from the real thing? Using artificial intelligence, deep learning, and Unreal Engine, Digital Domain is on a quest to achieve real-time digital facial performance for virtual production.


"Digital Domain’s quest to craft the ultimate digital human"

by Ben Lumsden
December 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Digital humans that look just like us | Doug Roble

May 28, 2019




> In an astonishing talk and tech demo, software researcher Doug Roble debuts "DigiDoug": a real-time, 3-D, digital rendering of his likeness that's accurate down to the scale of pores and wrinkles. Powered by an inertial motion capture suit, deep neural networks and enormous amounts of data, DigiDoug renders the real Doug's emotions (and even how his blood flows and eyelashes move) in striking detail. Learn more about how this exciting tech was built -- and its applications in movies, virtual assistants and beyond.


"First Digital Human Gives Ted Talk In Real Time"
Digital Domain Head of Software R&D Doug Roble demonstrated a live synced virtual version of himself

Digital Domain 
May 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The rise of the digital humans | Darren Hendler | Digital Domain

May 30, 2019




> Digital Domain's Director of Digital Human Group Darren Hendler gave a talk at the 2019 Collision Conference in Toronto about how digital humans and characters will soon be around us in a wide variety of forms.

----------


## Airicist

Digital Domain brings virtual humans to life with machine learning

Nov 1, 2019




> Darren Hendler and Doug Roble from the Digital Human Group at Digital Domain share how they are making real-time photo-realistic digital humans possible using machine learning and NVIDIA RTX GPUs.


"Rise of the Machine Learning: How AI Helps Create Photorealistic Digital Humans"
Using NVIDIA RTX and Unreal Engine, Digital Domain creates realistic virtual characters that capture emotions and actions in real time.

by Nicole Castro
October 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Masquerade 2.0 sizzle

Sep 9, 2020

"Digital Domain Announces Masquerade 2.0 – Blockbuster Facial Capture for Next-Gen Games"
Thanos “Infinity War” Tech Can Produce Emotive Characters 10x Faster; Already in Production on Several AAA Projects

September 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Douglas - Autonomous Digital Human

Nov 19, 2020




> Digital Domain announces “Douglas,” the most realistic real-time autonomous digital human in the world. Currently in development, Douglas was designed to break down the barriers in human-to-machine interactions, yielding conversations that feel natural and easy. With unmatched facial realism, Douglas is chameleon-like in its ability to switch faces, providing future customers with even more flexibility when it hits the market in 2021.



"Digital Domain Previews New Autonomous Digital Human, ‘Douglas’"
Proof of Concept Can Hold Natural Conversations, Swap Faces and Replicate Anyone’s Voice with Only 30 Minutes of Audio

November 19, 2020

----------

